# The Dark Knight trilogy is overrated.



## dpad_5678 (Apr 19, 2018)

I feel like it's labeled the "best superhero movie(s) of all time" simply because of the Nostalgia and how a non-franchise movie series was able to span over seven years, similar to how many people rave on how Spider-man 2 was better than Homecoming, even though Spider-man 2 wasn't that terrific and the acting was a little cheesy, even for early 21st century superhero movies. Not to mention the fact that Maguire looked like a 40 year old high school pedophile, even for 16 years ago.

Anyways, the movies just felt, well, _empty _seems to be the right word. Ledger's Joker was fun to watch but wasn't Oscar worthy by FAR. And that seems to be why so many people feel the way they do about these movies. I bet most of them only say these movies are as great as they are because they heard others say the same thing. The loop keeps going.

I've seen all three movies multiple times each and, while they are GOOD, and maybe even GREAT, they're far from beating The Avengers or X-Men: DoFP/X2/Logan.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 19, 2018)

I can _kind of _agree about the first one, MAYBE the third one, but I just re-watched the second one and I still hold that it's one of, if not THE best superhero movies produced to date. I don't know what it does right (other than Heath Ledger obviously), but I think what it has going for it is that it kept fight scenes to a minimum while tension stayed at a max, and managed to cram a lot of Batman comic plot into a 150 minute long package without the pacing feeling off


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2018)

They were great movies, but they weren't these masterpieces like everyone wants to pretend they were. Although my real issue with them isn't even directly caused by them, but indirectly caused by how bad every movie has been since them. They set a rather high standard for DC live action movies and since then no DC live action movie has even come close to that standard.
Even though not many talk about them when talking about DC live action movies, I do feel like there's still some underlining layer where people still keep watching them hoping they end up at least half as good as the Dark Knight trilogy. I want say that if Dark Knight trilogy didn't exist or wasn't as successful, then DC live action movies won't have made it this far.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> They were great movies, but they weren't these masterpieces like everyone wants to pretend they were. Although my real issue with them isn't even directly caused by them, but indirectly caused by how bad every movie has been since them. They set a rather high standard for DC live action movies and since then no DC live action movie has even come close to that standard.
> Even though not many talk about them when talking about DC live action movies, I do feel like there's still some underlining layer where people still keep watching them hoping they end up at least half as good as the Dark Knight trilogy. I want say that if Dark Knight trilogy didn't exist or wasn't as successful, then DC live action movies won't have made it this far.


In all fairness, Marvel has set a pretty high bar as well. DC tried to jump onto the whole "connected universe" bandwagon WAY too late into the game and they broke their nose on the rear fender before landing face-first into the mud


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2018)

I like the first more than the second, never saw the third.

Anyway I would probably go with "Pretty much all superhero films are" for the first part of the title.
Simple question. How many of them do you plan to see again?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes, they are quite overrated. But the second one is not a bad movie.

The thing is that when you put them side to side with other DC movies, they really look like masterpieces! (but well, perhaps even the Super Mario movie would look like a masterpiece compared to other DC movies)

And Marvel movies are not so good either, they are incredibly overrated, they have great marketing and SFX, they sure know how to make money... but in the end they are all very samey, they take no risks, they are a bore. (of course, a bore of way better quality than the DC failures)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> they take no risks


Really? I can think of a certain recently-released Marvel movie that would say otherwise


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> In all fairness, Marvel has set a pretty high bar as well. DC tried to jump onto the whole "connected universe" bandwagon WAY too late into the game and they broke their nose on the rear fender before landing face-first into the mud


Side note, Disney's Marvel's universe is extremely overrated and I wish people would take time to notice that Disney has been recycling the same plots. The movies mostly rely on random bits of humor over character development. I know that's completely off topic, but I seriously don't like what Disney has been doing to the marvel movies...expect the Caption America movies, which are all actually really good.
On topic, yeah that did give them the kick in the teeth to make these movies, but I don't think they would have been as successful if the Dark Knight movies didn't make DC look like a serious company. Looking at the reviews for pretty much every movie before and after, DC live action movies were almost always misses. If these movies didn't come out, I don't think they would have had nearly as many people interested in future movies as they ended up with. I know it's a stretch and I can easily be wrong, but it just seems like the Dark Knight series really put DC back on the map and helped keep them there.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 19, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Really? I can think of a certain recently-released Marvel movie that would say otherwise


Well, let me know which one.
The only movie I remember where I said "hey, they tried something different and it was ok" was Thor 3, in the way they went with the storytelling and the humor.

All the other things, specially Black Panther, take no risks. You know, they just ride on the memes and whatever may sell these times, but you know perfectly well how it will go from start to the end, no surprises. Oh man, how I hated that movie, specially near the end, when there is no more real plot and only long "battles" just for the sake of taking up time, nothing happens, only very bad special effects and pow pow sounds, for a moment I got nostalgic about the old tv batman series there, but then I noticed that one at least looked good and was funny. All that terrible fight between black panther and killmonger at the end, hell that was boring, and nothing happened, as I said just inconsequential bam, pow, whack... and with terrible 3D accompanying it all. Hell that is an overrated movie.


----------



## Varia (Apr 19, 2018)

Omg I hope you're not suggesting that Homecoming was better than Spider-Man 2.
I think they haven't found a good actor for Peter Parker, they were all shit, but Maguire was the better of 3 evils. Regardless, the plot was better before marvel got their filthy claws on the franchise, seriously fuck them with that pc shit of a movie and having to cram Iron Man into every single shit, and literally degrading Spider-Man to some wanna be Iron Man suit.

As for the Batman trilogy- they were OK. The second one was certainly fantastic, which is the one you seem to have a problem with seeing it's the only one you commented on. Not sure what's not to like about that movie, the acting was amazing, action was great, story great. It did everything right.

I do agree about the X-Men films though. The only thing Marvel can pride in nowadays.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Apr 19, 2018)

Varia said:


> Omg I hope you're not suggesting that Homecoming was better than Spider-Man 2.
> I think they haven't found a good actor for Peter Parker, they were all shit, but Maguire was the better of 3 evils. Regardless, the plot was better before marvel got their filthy claws on the franchise, seriously fuck them with that pc shit of a movie and having to cram Iron Man into every single shit, and literally degrading Spider-Man to some wanna be Iron Man suit.
> 
> As for the Batman trilogy- they were OK. The second one was certainly fantastic, which is the one you seem to have a problem with seeing it's the only one you commented on. Not sure what's not to like about that movie, the acting was amazing, action was great, story great. It did everything right.
> ...



That's how I perceived it too. There are a percentage of people who think Homecoming was the best Spiderman has ever been and I think it's insane. I have been a long time Spiderman fan and I just didn't like the movie. From his lack of a spider-sense to his AI suit which not only provides him with modes that Spiderman has never needed, but also offers dating advice, to the RDJ show propping Parker up. Spiderman 2 on the other hand is a heap of fun and Raimi really perfected the comic-book style essence and respect to the character. I preferred Holland's Spiderman in Civil War. In his solo movie, there were some weird creative choices at play.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 19, 2018)

Varia said:


> Omg I hope you're not suggesting that Homecoming was better than Spider-Man 2.
> I think they haven't found a good actor for Peter Parker, they were all shit, but Maguire was the better of 3 evils. Regardless, the plot was better before marvel got their filthy claws on the franchise, seriously fuck them with that pc shit of a movie and having to cram Iron Man into every single shit, and literally degrading Spider-Man to some wanna be Iron Man suit.
> 
> As for the Batman trilogy- they were OK. The second one was certainly fantastic, which is the one you seem to have a problem with seeing it's the only one you commented on. Not sure what's not to like about that movie, the acting was amazing, action was great, story great. It did everything right.
> ...


I commented on the second one because that one seems to be getting the most praise. I have no problem with it, it's just way overrated. I guess everyone thinks the trilogy is so great because DC movies right no are ass, so it looks good in comparison, with the added fact that it is a GOOD (but not "outstanding") movie.

What's wrong with the MCU?



sarkwalvein said:


> they take no risks


Black Panther?


sarkwalvein said:


> they are all very samey


The Phase One movies were a little "samey" I guess (with the exception of The Avengers) but they've all been pretty different since Iron Man 3.

The Winter Soldier had that "invasion" plot that so many people love to see in movies, and it was all played out just right (Pierce is the best MCU villain yet in my opinion).

Ultron took a much darker turn then what was planned. The vibe of the whole movie is totally different than Avengers 1. Same thing with Civil War (actually even darker, I would say). I loved Ragnarok (second favorite MCU movie currently, behind Winter Soldier), but I could've done without _some _of the seemingly out of place jokes.





hail hydra


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 19, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> Black Panther?





sarkwalvein said:


> Well, let me know which one.
> The only movie I remember where I said "hey, they tried something different and it was ok" was Thor 3, in the way they went with the storytelling and the humor.
> 
> All the other things, _*specially Black Panther*_, take no risks. You know, they just ride on the memes and whatever may sell these times, but you know perfectly well how it will go from start to the end, no surprises. Oh man, how I hated that movie, specially near the end, when there is no more real plot and only long "battles" just for the sake of taking up time, nothing happens, only very bad special effects and pow pow sounds, for a moment I got nostalgic about the old tv batman series there, but then I noticed that one at least looked good and was funny. All that terrible fight between black panther and killmonger at the end, hell that was boring, and nothing happened, as I said just inconsequential bam, pow, whack... and with terrible 3D accompanying it all. Hell that is an overrated movie.



The movies have all the same structure, and you know who will die, who will not, how things will turn out, there's no surprise there. It remembers me old Star Trek episodes, when Kirk, Spock, and some guy on a red shirt went on a mission.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> The movies have all the same structure, and you know who will die, who will not, how things will turn out, there's no surprise there. It remembers me old Star Trek episodes, when Kirk, Spock, and some guy on a red shirt went on a mission.


Well, they're superhero movies. Everyone knew no one majorly important was going to die in Avengers 1, or even 2 for that matter. And what if the bad guy wins and the whole world is destroyed (if that was said bad guys goal)? _*BOOM! *_Enter of franchise.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

The Dark Knight Trilogy easily beats some of the shittiest MCU movies, such as Iron Man 2/3 and Thor 2.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 24, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> The Dark Knight Trilogy easily beats some of the shittiest MCU movies, such as Iron Man 2/3 and Thor 2.


Iron Man 2/3 were only shitted on because of the villains. Other than that, they're very enjoyable movies. The trilogy is nothing compared to The Winter Soldier, Ragnarok, Civil War, Black Panther, Avengers 1/2.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 24, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> Iron Man 2/3 were only shitted on because of the villains. Other than that, they're very enjoyable movies. The trilogy is nothing compared to The Winter Soldier, Ragnarok, Civil War, Black Panther, Avengers 1/2.


I disagree, specially regarding Black Panther... and I hate Christopher Nolan and his movies.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I disagree, specially regarding Black Panther... and I hate Christopher Nolan and his movies.


r/UnpopularOpinions


dpad_5678 said:


> Iron Man 2/3 were only shitted on because of the villains. Other than that, they're very enjoyable movies. The trilogy is nothing compared to The Winter Soldier, Ragnarok, Civil War, Black Panther, Avengers 1/2.


Logan was better.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> [Black Panther might not have been a great film]
> r/UnpopularOpinions


Are you sure? Most of the things I saw on it were it is another forgettable Marvel film.
I have yet to see it and DVD is not for a few weeks so will have to wait until then for me but yeah.

Or if you prefer see the hype that the first avengers got, and what position it enjoys these days.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 24, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> r/UnpopularOpinions
> 
> Logan was better.


Logan was great but, meh, DoFP was a _bit_ better in my opinion. Although Logan is, honestly, an entirely different type of movie than DoFP and the MCU films are.


----------

